

Reading "Logicomix: An Epic Search for Truth" - bdfh42
http://www.charlespetzold.com/blog/2009/10/Reading-Logicomix-An-Epic-Search-for-Truth.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Link to a review and some discussion at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=846451>

